# VIP 211Z and the old Dish 500 dish



## mark3885

Can I use the old Dish 500 dish with the new VIP 211Z receiver? The old 301 receiver was tuned to sat 110 and 119, can the dish angle be set for 61.5 and 72 and the new 211z work with the old dish?


----------



## Jason [email protected]

You can use 211z on the western arc 110 and 119 on the 500, but the 500 will not pick up Eastern arc satellites. You would need a different satellite dish for the Eastern Arc satellites.


----------



## RBA

Yes you can pickup 61.5 & 72.7 on the dish 500. Because the 500 is designed for 9 degrees of separation and the 1000.2EA is for 11 degrees of separation and a larger surface area performance will be degraded on the dish 500.


----------



## scooper

You can get 61.5 and 72.7 with a Dish500 , but I would strongly suggest you get the proper equipment (the 1000.2 EA dish / LNB ). You will also be far more likely to lose reception due to weather issues with the improper equipment. And yes - I have tried this and know what I'm talking about.


----------



## mark3885

I usually take a receiver down to the cabin for the weekend and the old 301 worked great. I'll try the old dish and see how it works , but I will order a new dish for the cabin . Thanks for the replies.


----------



## RBA

mark3885 said:


> I usually take a receiver down to the cabin for the weekend and the old 301 worked great. I'll try the old dish and see how it works , but I will order a new dish for the cabin . Thanks for the replies.


Remember the 301 is a SD receiver and needs less digital information than the 211Z HD receiver. The 211Z will work with the 110 &119 satellites but won't get much HD off those 2 birds.


----------



## harsh

RBA said:


> Remember the 301 is a SD receiver and needs less digital information than the 211Z HD receiver. The 211Z will work with the 110 &119 satellites but won't get much HD off those 2 birds.


The TS is located in New York, so the WA has little to do with it.

As for the quantity of digital information, that's a red herring. You either get the signal for a channel or you don't. Bandwidth doesn't come into play as it might with IPTV.


----------



## RBA

mark3885 said:


> Can I use the old Dish 500 dish with the new VIP 211Z receiver? The old 301 receiver was tuned to sat 110 and 119, can the dish angle be set for 61.5 and 72 and the new 211z work with the old dish?


Harsh TS is already aimed at 110/119 the answer was that the 211Z would work with the dish as aimed. Earlier response was that it could be reaimed if he wanted to try.



harsh said:


> The TS is located in New York, so the WA has little to do with it.
> 
> As for the quantity of digital information, that's a red herring. You either get the signal for a channel or you don't. Bandwidth doesn't come into play as it might with IPTV.


If the HD picture doesn't require more digital information why does the receiver default to SD during rain fade before dropping out totally?


----------



## mark3885

RBA said:


> Remember the 301 is a SD receiver and needs less digital information than the 211Z HD receiver. The 211Z will work with the 110 &119 satellites but won't get much HD off those 2 birds.


No HD tv at the cabin so not an issue.


----------



## shadough

As said already, it will work just fine. You just hafta re-run 'check-switch' in the set up menu, so that the recvr sets up it's matrix to look at different BIRDS, otherwise it'll be confused when it doesn't see the SATs it's expecting to see.


----------



## Zulu

mark3885 said:


> I usually take a receiver down to the cabin for the weekend and the old 301 worked great. I'll try the old dish and see how it works , but I will order a new dish for the cabin . Thanks for the replies.


If you have a sat installer near enough to the cabin, why not just have him come out and install a dish _permanently_ at your cabin? It'll cost you less (and _less aggravation_) in the long run.


----------



## Jim5506

RBA said:



> If the HD picture doesn't require more digital information why does the receiver default to SD during rain fade before dropping out totally?


Because they are on different satellites, if you lose 129 it automatically switches to 110 or 119 wherever the SD equivalent is located.


----------

